# Happy 244th Birthday, US Marine Corps November 10, 2019



## Jim_S RIP

Happy 244th Birthday, US Marine Corps
November 10, 2019  by John Richardson

https://onlygunsandmoney.com/2019/11/10/happy-244th-birthday-us-marine-corps.html

On November 10, 1775, the Second Continental Congress commissioned Tun Tavern‘s innkeeper Samuel Nicholas to raise two battalions of Marines.



> JOURNAL OF THE CONTINENTIAL CONGRESS
> 
> (Philadelphia) Friday, November 10, 1775
> 
> 
> Resolved, That two Battalions of marines be raised, consisting of one Colonel, two Lieutenant Colonels, two Majors, and other officers as usual in other regiments; and that they consist of an equal number of privates with other battalions; that particular care be taken, that no persons be appointed to office, or enlisted into said Battalions, but such as are good seamen, or so acquainted with maritime affairs as to be able to serve to advantage by sea when required; that they be enlisted and commissioned to serve for and during the present war between Great Britain and the colonies, unless dismissed by order of Congress: that they be distinguished by the names of the first and second battalions of American Marines, and that they be considered as part of the number which the continental Army before Boston is ordered to consist of.
> 
> 
> Ordered, That a copy of the above be transmitted to the General.



Since that time, the US Marine Corps has been defending America.

Since 1921 the Commandant of the Marine Corps has released a birthday message on November 10th. Commandant David Berger has continued that tradition and his message is here. He says, in part:



> The strength of our Corps is our Marines. Our success depends on all Marines embodying the values in which our Corps was founded; it requires leveraging the talents and ingenuity of every Marine to strengthen our Corps. Since 1775, courageous Marines have answered the call to fight for freedom and shaped our reputation as the most feared fighting force the world has seen. Marines from each generation approached every battle with a lethal combination of versatility, perseverance, and adaptability that has allowed us to prevail in any clime and place.



Even though I come from an Army family, I recognize that the Marine Corps, more than any other branch of the US Armed Forces, seems to make the greatest effort to transmit their values, history, and tradition to the next generation of Marines.
A
[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3819XhXNfmU&feature=emb_logo[/ame]
A
So to all my friends and readers who served in the United States Marines Corps, Semper Fi and Happy Birthday!


----------



## bczoom

Happy Birthday USMC.  245 years strong.
Semper Fi my brothers.
bczoom - USMC '82-'86.


----------

